# Newly recruited ICSI patient (complete with nasal spray)



## Mousie (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

DH and I have just started our first ICSI cycle at Leeds LGI.  I'm using the nasal spray and feel like I've got a cold (gammy nostrils and headache)!  Do you get used to it?  We've been TTC for almost five years and spent most of that time buying presents and attending the christenings of the babies that everyone I seem to know have had (some rubbing it in by having 2 or conceiving twins)!

We have a 5 hour round-trip to Leeds and are considering staying in a hotel for one or possibly more treatment days.  Does anyone have any advice for which days might be worth doing this for?

Best of luck to everyone out there!


----------



## frangipani (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Mousie,
Welcome to this very addictive site. I have only been on here for 1 day and i am hooked!!!!!!!! 
I am also on my first round of ICSI and the nasal spray is yuk (i don't think you get used to it) 
But think of the end result. 
Good luck with your ICSI     
Zoe x


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

welcome mousie to FF.   This is a great site, pleanty of info and support change 'hands' here. good luck with your ICSI  

best wishes and  

shara


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and welcome to FF Mousie 

I did have a chuckle when I read the title of your thread 

 on getting the first cycle of ICSI started its a great feeling to know that you've reached this point because things become real and dreams can happen
my best advice is to read and post here on FF you will find that we all "know" how your feeling happy and sad by family and friends with news plus the ups and downs of TTC.

I know there are a few members at LGI maybe there is a thread (try a search)
you can join any number of boards here at FF but I will leave you the links for

Cycle buddies 
and 
ICSI general chit chat

Just to wish you loads of   & 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi mousie and welcome to the site 

Just wanted to wish u a massive good luck with the ICSI and hope u get that long awaited BFP.

I hope this site can offer u lots of support and advice like it has done for me and many others

Kate xx​


----------



## Mousie (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the support and kind wishes 
It's great to hear from people who are going through similar experiences.  I'm starting to get my head around the abbreviations now - and the nasal spray doesn't seem as bad too! 

We've spent so long TTC that it sometimes feels a bit unreal, like it's never going to happen to us.   Each cycle of IUI, I expected the worst so that it didn't hurt so much when my period started.  But with this ICSI cycle, I'm going to be really positive and hope that all the babydust  being cast about on FF rubs off on me! 

Wishing everyone luck!  

Mousie xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Mousie

DH and I started our first ICSI cycle at Leeds LGI at the beginning of September.  I too used the nasal spray and its not nice, its the after taste that you get that I found awful.  Some days I did get a headache but not always, it was the hot flushes that really got me........

Where are you travelling from?
For me I had to have a scan 4 times in 10 days but everyone is different, I did read somewhere that they have outbases where you can have the scans not sure how correct this is, so might be worth checking at the unit.

Good luck

Linda xxxx


----------



## Dieselbabe (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Mousie

Welcome to FF it's a fantastic site and you'll get a lot of support.  I would suggest you stay in a hotel before and after your egg collection, it can be a quite stressful time and a 5 hour round trip might not help. You should be okay for your scans as these aren't too bad.

Best of luck for your tx, sending you lots of    

Mandy xxxx


----------



## Mousie (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Linda and Mandy for your advice.  I'm travelling from the Lake District in Cumbria, so it is quite a hike to Leeds and back.  I think we'll definitely stay in Leeds before EC.

Linda - I noticed that your DH had acupuncture.  Is that right?  My DH has a fluctuating sperm count and poor motility.  Just wondered what the acupuncture was like and is it worth a try?  He's a bit reluctant, bless him. Good luck with EC and ET!

Best wishes and baby dust to both of you    

Rach xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Mousie

Yes we both have had about 6 accupuncture sessions.  We have read that this can help.  It might be a coincidence but after DH's first session he had to do another sample and his count had doubled.......  

DH didn't enjoy it the first couple of times but then relaxed and realised that it must be doing something do we both carried on.  The needles are nothing like a normal needle.

Good luck

Linda xxxx


----------



## Mousie (Sep 22, 2006)

DH went for an accupuncture session on Saturday!  He said he quite enjoyed it and has 7 more sessions to go!     

Thanks for your advice.  

Rach xxxx


----------

